# OK No rude comments but what's this?



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

We've just collected our newish Carthago M Liner and this (Photo attached) was in the cabinet with the glass doors.
Apparently the dealer (Southdown) have never seen one before!
The vertical pieces are 7 inches high so too tall to stand glasses over.
Does any one know what it is for ? before I dump it.
Thanks in anticipation.
Richard


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Post deleted lol :roll: .


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I suspect that it's a plate rack or could it be the night stand for your diamond rings ;-)


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

It's the spare toilet roll holder from the loo.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Photo of glass cabinet please 

tony


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

looks like some sort of marking out tool that they left behind

would be interested in what the makers say ?

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Perhaps someone one has done a bulk purchase of the latest style of giggling pins for the up coming new range of laughing stocks


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

For laying down a couple of bottles of Chateau Lafite 8)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think you have it upside down, has your cabinet got the same 3 cutouts,sides and middle, so that it fits into the cabinet making a flat shelf and the 6 legs support in the middle, rather than say glass holders.

cabby.

edited to try and make sense of what I was trying to say.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Is it for storing empty bottles?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It's for putting your slippers on so you can warm them in the microwave.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Its a finger strengthening machine for martial arts ,

I know because I have a black belt in Origami and spoon bending :lol: :lol:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

It's obviously for storing napkin rings.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Its a finger strengthening machine for martial arts ,
> 
> I know because I have a black belt in Origami and spoon bending :lol: :lol:


welcome back


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

test tube drying rack

device for making holes in hot dog rolls for the sausage to go in

seed hole maker - 6 at a time

massive loom band rack

glove finger stretcher


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's a display stand from an Ann Summers shop.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I am sorry but I have no idea. However, I know where I would like to stick it------up that gnomes backside :lol: 
Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## miffy (May 8, 2011)

8O i have seen somthing like it on the CUBE? :roll: :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are we ever going to find out what purpose it serves, hopefully you can contact factory and ask them, as we all want to know.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

747 said:


> It's a display stand from an Ann Summers shop.


Nah, it's a stand for drying conundrums :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Merpb has been abducted :lol: by father xmas

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Condom stretchers for Hymer owners :lol: :lol:


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Condom dryers for non-Hymer owners :lol: :lol: 

DavidL


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I had a mate decades ago that actually did that :lol: couldn't afford the 1/3d they cost, he got through that many 8O 

tony


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

It looks like the kind of material used in display or exhibition use, so maybe the motorhome has been used for display at some time? (Brochure stand)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Condom stretchers for Hymer owners :lol: :lol:


That's what I said, "conundrums :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Condom stretchers for Hymer owners :lol: :lol:
> ...


[hr:556d456f86]

No such thing as original thought, so where did you get it from? :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I know that it sounds outrageous but have you asked the previous owner? You can often learn a lot by doing that but for my guess it does look like a brochure display stand.
What intrigues me is the outline cut-outs that means it was designed to fit somewhere specific.
I hope it does not turn out to be a child's game or part of 'Tuggy's' deck quoits.

Alan


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions! I don't think any are correct but at least most (well some) were comical. I'll keep on researching and update if/when I eventually find out.
Happy new year to all!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Alan's suggestion is a good one.

I'd say it was home made, and if so it's hardly surprising we can't guess its purpose.

Dave


----------

